# Computer restarts everytime I plug a USB device!



## golden rose (Dec 25, 2008)

Recently my computer has started to restart everytime i plug a USB device. At first it was the mouse playing up, the computer would recognise it and then after a second it wouldnt and the sound (sound of the usb device being plugged in/out) would come on and wont stop until i unplug the mouse cable. Then i noticed that everytime i plugged my wireless the computer would reboot. So I got rid of the wirless and tried to fix the problem but now the computer restarts everytime i get to the screen where theres an option for normal/safe mode/safe mode with networking, etc. When I select any of these options, the screen just goes blank for a sec and then restarts. It doesnt even get to the winxp logo. So now I cant even do anything to fix it. I even tried putting the winxp cd in and reintalled winxp but once its installed and windows restarts it just carries on with its old tricks and just goes on restarting uptil the point of infinity. So now theres no way I can get onto winxp to even try and fix the problem.

I have been looking around at similar problems and it seems that it may be a power problem or something to do with the motherboard. 
Any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Since it seems it's getting worse? And not connected to one USB port- does it happen both front and rear?
I would try another PSU first.
What MB, CPU, Video card, PSU do you have? Or if a branded system like a Dell, Emachines, HP what brand and Model?


----------



## golden rose (Dec 25, 2008)

It used to happen to the front only but now its the front and rear.
My motherboard was set up by a friend, I would have run a check to see what brand it is but since I cant access windows xp on my computer, I think I may have to open the thing up and find out manually so I will get back to you on this shortly, thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There will be a label on the Power supply with the brand and model and a chart of the rail ratings, you should see the motherboard mane and model stenciled to the board.


----------



## golden rose (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok so I have the motherboard in front of me so i have the names of the components but some of them may not make sense to you. 

Motherboard: asrock 939 dual -sata2
n4ce pentium 4 atx - 350W thats the label on the power supply. 
CPU: dual core FSB 
I recall my chipset was: Socket 939 - ULi M1689
Memory: Dual Channel DDR400

Hope that helps, if you need more info then please do let me know.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think I swap in a power supply as that was my first thought and seeing a generic that is a couple of years old and a little low on watts firms that up.
Can you borrow one to test with?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## golden rose (Dec 25, 2008)

I have another pc so maybe I can see whether that one works. I'll also try checking for shorts on the usb ports just in case. I'll report back shortly, thanks!


----------



## video_man (Nov 4, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Did the new power supply solve your issue?


----------

